# Primal - Aussies gone wild



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14001

 check out the teeth and what was that snake thing?!

Another Aussies Go Camping then Something Bad Happens flick but it looks scary. Scary, something rogue and the ruins weren't.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Shutters Island looks ok, still not a big Leo fan. Take notes for props thou.

Please, not another "lets go ( fill in the blank ) ( A. Camping B. To the lake C. Road trip to the mountains). And find monsters. Wait for the dvd, rent it and watch with the sound off.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

We'll see. I really just care about seeing the monsters. I m a note taker too


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Makes me wonder why they don't sell those yellow legal pads along with the pop corn and candy. A clip-on light would be good too. And yes I know, a true haunter would bring thier own.


----------

